# Notch fordert Bethesda zu Duell heraus



## butter_milch (19. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon vor einiger Zeit berichtet wurde, hat das durch die "Elder Scrolls"-Serie bekannt gewordene Entwicklerstudio Bethesda Softworks den Minecraft-Erfinder Notch aufgerufen, den Namen seines nächsten Projekts "Scrolls" aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit zur erwähnten Serie von Bethesda zu ändern.

Dieser reagiert nun in seinem Blog auf die Aufforderung, indem er das Unternehmen zu einem Duell in dem bekannten sowie beliebten Shooter Quake 3 [Arena?] herausfordert.

Sein Vorschlag: 3 seiner besten "Krieger" treten auf 2 Karten für jeweils 20 Minuten gegen die 3 besten Krieger Bethesda's an. Zum Gewinner wird erklärt, wer auf beiden Karten innerhalb des Zeitlimits die meisten Abschüsse erzielt.

Verliert das Team von Notch, benennt er das Spiel um. Verliert das Team von Bethesda sollen diese ihre Klage fallen lassen. Sollte letzteres passieren, wäre Notch trotzdem bereit darauf hinzuweisen, dass die beiden Marken in keinem Zusammenhang zueinander stünden.

Zu guter letzt weist er nocheinmal darauf hin, dass ihm die Sache sehr wohl ernst sei.

Quelle: Hey, Bethesda! Let's settle this! : The Word of Notch

Meinung des Autors: Ich finde die Aktion genial und bin mir sicher dass Todd Howard bereit wäre ein Team in den heroischen Kampf zu schicken (hat sein neuster Kollege und Buddy doch das Spiel um das es geht erfunden!!), aber die Rechtsabteilung wird ihm sicherlich einen gehörigen Strich durch die Rechnung ziehen. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich voll und ganz verstehen, warum Bethesda (oder besser Zenimax) etwas gegen den Namen hat. Für mich gibt es nur eine Serie welche etwas mit "Scrolls" zu tun hat. Und Notch's neues Projekt ist es nicht. In meinen Augen kann es hier aber nur Gewinner geben, vor allem wenn es um PR geht. Hoffen wir auf das Beste!

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass bereits eine User-News zum Thema geschrieben aber auch wegen Qualitätsmängeln geschlossen wurde. Sollen die Mods entscheiden, wie es weitergeht.​


----------



## Charlie Harper (19. August 2011)

Was für ne schwachsinnige Idee!
Außerdem gibts schon einen Thread zu dem Thema.


----------



## Vampire2030 (19. August 2011)

Die News gabs schon 15:22
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/170870-quake-statt-gerichtsverfahren.html


----------



## butter_milch (19. August 2011)

Darauf habe ich bereits hingewiesen ihr beiden Leuchten.


----------



## sinthor4s (19. August 2011)

Es wäre jedenfalls eine recht einfache Lösung.
Wenn es tatsächlich dazu kommen sollte, was ich allerdings bezweifle, dürfte
das einen mittelmäßigen Aufruhr in der Spiele(Development)Welt geben.

Wäre ulkig, wenn bald alle Patent und Namensstreitigkeit durch zwei Runden Quake beigelegt werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. August 2011)

John Carmack lacht sich ein ab wenn er das liest .


----------



## christian.pitt (19. August 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> John Carmack lacht sich ein ab wenn er das liest .


 
das glaub ich auch


----------



## Freestyler808 (19. August 2011)

es sind beine News offen

aber gute Idee


----------



## Ahab (19. August 2011)

Ich finde das UNGLAUBLICH cool!  Gerade in Zeiten wo der Anwalt sehr locker im Halfter sitzt und Schlammschlachten auf der Tagesordnung stehen. Das hat echt Stil!


----------



## Anchorage (19. August 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich finde das UNGLAUBLICH cool!  Gerade in Zeiten wo der Anwalt sehr locker im Halfter sitzt und Schlammschlachten auf der Tagesordnung stehen. Das hat echt Stil!



Stil hat es wirklich und eine echt gute Idee. Der bessere möge gewinnen.


----------



## Poempel (19. August 2011)

sehr geil^^


----------



## Gast1111 (19. August 2011)

OMG Wie geil  Ich will auch mitzocken


----------



## orangebutt (19. August 2011)

notch ftw!


----------



## Anchorage (19. August 2011)

Trotz allem mag ich Minecraft nicht besonders


----------



## Freakezoit (19. August 2011)

Geniale Sache warum immer etwas über Gerichte klären wenn man das so kann  

Das sollte sich mal andere hersteller zu herzen nehmen (z.b. Apple vs. Samsung) dann würde einiges nicht so aussarten. 
Gut die spielzeit ist etwas kurz und zu wenige leute spielen gegeneinander aber mal ehrlich mir gefällt die Idee ganz gut. Gerade wenn es um banalitäten geht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. August 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> (...)
> (z.b. Apple vs. Samsung)
> (...)


 Ob die Apple Leute auf einem WINDOWS-System antreten wollen? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. August 2011)

Net wirklich, die sehen dann ja bunte Icons und ein Betriebsytem, dann muss Microsoft am Ende auch mitspielen.


----------



## jensi251 (19. August 2011)

Ist doch ganz lustig.


----------



## luyx (19. August 2011)

Was?
Wenn sich Bethesda darauf einlässt, was sowas von unwahrscheinlich ist,  hat er keine Chance da idSoftware zu Bethesda gehört und Bethesda  natürlich die Entwickler ins Spiel schicken würde.

Find ich außerdem unprofessionell und kindisch von ihm.


----------



## ernest79 (19. August 2011)

Ist doch weder unproffesionell noch kindisch, es ist einfach mal ein anderer aber doch in die heutige Spielewelt passender Vorschlag... Am besten noch in Virtual Reality, dann ginge es auch ins körperliche  warum immer sachlich und trocken?


----------



## derstef (19. August 2011)

Geniale Idee, endlich klären die das mal wie Männer und nicht indem sie ihre Mütter äh Anwälte vorschicken.


----------



## Freakezoit (19. August 2011)

Genau ernest79 , 

Warum muss man alles heutzutage so erst sehn. Man kann sowas auch wie Bethesda & notch regeln ohne groß stress zu machen. Zumal es 1. für beide günstiger und auch weniger schädlich für die firmen an sich ist.  Wenn die sich auf millionen verklagen dann trifft es meist den User/Käufer der produkte , da die dann nat. versuchen ihre verluste so wieder wett zu machen. Und in dem fall ist das wohl für alle die günstigste und auch problemloseste  lösung. So sollte man das vllt. auch mal betrachten.

Und Unprofessionell ist das mit sicherheit nicht , sondern das genaue gegenteil ist der fall. Warum kompliziert wenn es auch einfach zu klären ist. Das zeugt von Professionalität, dass bestimmte sachen auch ohne Groß wind zu machen mit solch einer lösung geklärt werden könne.
Und das die entwickler vllt. gegen die Jungs von notch antretten heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie die größere Chance haben zu gewinnen. Entwickler sind auch nur menschen und müssen selbst bei Q3 keine Profis sein. (Es gibt auch privatleute die besser als die entwickler spielen , von daher sehe ich das ganze ruhig gelassen.)


----------



## SanjiWhite (19. August 2011)

luyx schrieb:


> Was?
> Wenn sich Bethesda darauf einlässt, was sowas von unwahrscheinlich ist,  hat er keine Chance da idSoftware zu Bethesda gehört und Bethesda  natürlich die Entwickler ins Spiel schicken würde.
> 
> Find ich außerdem unprofessionell und kindisch von ihm.


Und wieso sollten die Entwickler besser sein als ein normaler Spieler???

Ich finds ne klasse Idee, auch wenn ich glaube das Bethesda nicht darauf eingehen wird 

PS: Die News ist klasse geschrieben und strukturiert


----------



## BennoWendt (20. August 2011)

Ich habe den Blog von Notch auch schon vor ein paar tagen gelesen, und ich weiß nicht, wieso manche diese idee so schlecht oder kindisch finden... Es geht ja nich um Patentstreitigkeiten, bei denen es um ewig viel Geld oder neue Technologien geht und eigentlich steht für beide nicht viel auf dem Spiel... anders wäre es, wenn Notch ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel mit diesem Titel entwickelt...
Vielleicht sollte man auch noch das hier lesen:
Bethesda are suing us, here's the full story! : The Word of Notch
Dann wird vielleicht klar, dass die ganze Anklage mehr lächerlich als wirklich Bedeutsam ist... Selbst wenn Notch ein Spiel mit dem Namen "Scrolls" rausbringt, hat das noch lange nix mit "The Elder Scrolls" zu tun und schädigt ebenso wenig dessen Ruf oder Ähnliches
.... Das ganze Erinnert mich an Paris Hilton, die wollte sich "That's Hot" Patentieren lassen, obwohl das wohl tausende male täglich jemand in den USA sagt ... wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn sich jeder alles Patentieren lässt ... Da stell ich ein Text in einem Chat online und hab gleich 10 Klagen am Hals, weil ich Patentrechtlich geschützte Ausdrücke und Namen verwendet habe oder wie ??
Also ich finde Notch reagiert echt cool und es wäre schön wenn es so über die Bühne geht. Da ließe sich sicher noch ein Event draus machen, was für beide Firmen noch Einnahmen generiert


----------



## butter_milch (20. August 2011)

Ach gottchen, da wurde einem Moderator die off-topic Diskussion zuviel. Musste klammheimlich die Kommentare löschen unser kleiner Zensurspezialist.


----------



## Pikus (20. August 2011)

Ich finde vor allem, dass diese Regelung ohne Anklage etc. eine gewisse menschlichkeit zeigt. So würden sie ihren "streit" mit spaß in form eines Quake-Duells austragen, anstatt sich mit klagen und gerichtskosten selber den hals zu brechen.


----------



## cookiebrandt (20. August 2011)

Was sollen die Anwälte in Zukunft bloß tun, wenn das zur Regel wird...

Aber eine ziemlich geile PR-Aktion. Und wenn Bethesda nicht annimmt, sind sie unter Umständen der Buhmann...genial (die Aktion)!


----------



## n3ts4k (20. August 2011)

also dieser rechtsreit ist doch mehr als lächerlich, dann könnte ja auch sony alle verklagen die irgendwo play in ihrem namen haben oder microsoft alles mit nem x drinn, also mal ehrlich scrolls ist wohl kaum ein patentierbarer begriff (er nennt ja sein spiel nicht "the elders book"). wie notch darauf reagiert ist aber grandios, wenn bethesda dass annimmt werden sie wohl wahrscheinlich verlieren und das wissen sie wohl auch selbst.


----------



## omega™ (20. August 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ach gottchen, da wurde einem Moderator die off-topic Diskussion zuviel. Musste klammheimlich die Kommentare löschen unser kleiner Zensurspezialist.


 
Erschreckender finde ich, dass es noch den anderen Fred mit den selben Thema gibt, scheinbar interessiert das kein Mod, oder derjenige kann den Zusammenhang der beiden Threads nicht feststellen.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. August 2011)

Schafft es jetzt irgendwann mal einen Mod einen von beiden Threads zu schließen ?


----------



## night-ger (20. August 2011)

Ja und die Weiber von Nutch sind auch sehr geil


----------



## iMaGE (21. August 2011)

Die Klage ist totaler Schwachsinn. Nur, weil das Wort Scrolls vorkommt, muss es nichts mit dem Spiel von Bethesda haben. Das Wort haben sie schließlich nicht erfunden.


----------



## Conqi (21. August 2011)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Was sollen die Anwälte in Zukunft bloß tun, wenn das zur Regel wird...


 
Kräftig Quake üben um ihren Job zu behalten?!?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. August 2011)

Tolle idee. Zwar schon auch irgendwo unprofessionell, aber es klingt nach spaß und einem angenehmeren, kumpelhafteren weg als der weg über die gerichte.
Und es gäbe gut publicity für beide firmen.
Also eigentlich auch ein recht eleganter, da einfacher, günstiger und angesehenerer lösungsansatz, bei dem man auch noch einen nutzen draus ziehen kann.

Ich finde es durch und durch gelungen!

Man sollte daann aber auch ein entsprechend großes medienereignis draus machen. Mit livestreams, kommentatoren etc.


----------



## butter_milch (21. August 2011)

omega™ schrieb:


> Erschreckender finde ich, dass es noch den anderen Fred mit den selben Thema gibt, scheinbar interessiert das kein Mod, oder derjenige kann den Zusammenhang der beiden Threads nicht feststellen.


 
Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn dieser Thread geschlossen wird, immerhin ist er der jüngerere der beiden.

Mich ärgert nur, dass Kommentare gelöscht werden, obwohl in Deutschland und vielmehr im Internet Meinungsfreiheit und damit auch Redefreiheit gilt. Dabei ist es gal ob das Thema anstößig ist oder nicht.


----------



## Do Berek (21. August 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> John Carmack lacht sich ein ab wenn er das liest .


 
Ich tu´s jetzt schonUltracoole Idee!


----------



## MG42 (21. August 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn dieser Thread geschlossen wird, immerhin ist er der jüngerere der beiden.
> 
> Mich ärgert nur, dass Kommentare gelöscht werden, obwohl in Deutschland und vielmehr im Internet Meinungsfreiheit und damit auch Redefreiheit gilt. Dabei ist es gal ob das Thema anstößig ist oder nicht.



Naja, vlt. eine friedliche Koexistenz zweier Verfeindeter Bakterienstämme, wovon eine von den Modlaborgehilfen   neutralisiert werden müsste, aber diese nun mit was anderem beschäftigt sind..

Nettes Angebot, ob Bethseda den Mumm hat mal den ganzen rechtlichen Kram hinter sich zu lassen und darauf eingeht?


----------



## Danny Boy (21. August 2011)

2 Ritter Kämpfen um eine Maid oder 2 Firmen kämpfen um das recht auf einen "Namen", ohne Richter und Anwählte.
Eine Recht simple Lösung, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich nicht passieren wird aber ein Publicity Gag auf jedenfall. 
Mal schaun was daraus wird. Erinnert mich irgendwie auch an Brot und Spiele gerade. Und wenn es doch passieren sollte, wäre es äußerst 
cool das ganze als Stream live zu schauen.


----------



## Raider86 (23. August 2011)

Ist doch mal ne Super idee so wird das doch im kleinen Kreise oft gemacht und wenn es nur eine Partie Billiard in der Kneipe ist die entscheidet wer einen Ausgeben muss...

Warum soll sowas den nicht auch in mehr oder weniger größeren Angelegenheiten klappen ?


----------



## GTA 3 (24. August 2011)

hahaha Zitat: "Das klären wir mit ner Runde Quake " !


----------



## Dolomedes (24. August 2011)

"Scroll" of the Wyrm ? -Beware of the MOONSTONE...

Warum werden nicht auch alle "Side-Scroller" Verklagt ?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. August 2011)

Toll, jetzt reicht nicht nur ein Jurastudium um Anwalt zu werden, man muss auch noch eine Quake-Prüfung ablegen xD

Ich seh schon, wie Apple sich dann erstmal haufenweise Uberprogamer kauft xD


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

und quake wird auf mac os portiert


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> und quake wird auf mac os portiert


 gibts schon (fast?) von anfang an für mac


----------



## pibels94 (26. August 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> gibts schon (fast?) von anfang an für mac



mist


----------

